# When to stop using crate



## annie3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if people could give me their thoughts on this. 
I have crated Buddy at night ever since we got him at 8 weeks. He has always slept right through the night and has never had any accidents......we have been very lucky.....at night after his last visit outside for the toilet, usually about 10pm, he comes in and goes straight into his crate. I am at home most of the day so the crate is not used much but if I'm going out for longer than an hour I will put him in the crate which he is not always keen to do. If I'm just popping out for a short time I will just leave him in the kitchen, again I have had no problems so far.
The thing is I bought a medium size crate and at the the rate Buddy is growing will soon be too small for him so do I invest in a larger crate or try him without one????
Any suggestions x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

How old is he now? Pups often have a second phase of chewing when they get their adult teeth so it might be wise to leave until after then if he has not got them.

All pups vary though - some are hugely destructive and others barely touch a thing and the only real way to find out is to try him.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I would just leave him in the kitchen and see how it goes. Most dogs just lay down and go to sleep when you leave them anyways.


----------



## annie3 (Mar 2, 2012)

He is just over 5 months now and I've notice he has just started losing a few baby teeth. I think he has got another month or two in this crate then I might just swap it for a large dog bed and hope for the best.
Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Funny, I just tried our large dog bed out for Davinci this morning. Normally I carry his 24" crate up and down stairs every day. He sleeps upstairs with us and then the crate comes down in the morning as he likes the freedom of going in to nap throughout the day, and its brighter downstairs than upstairs. His dog bed is big - he has plenty of room to grow into it, but he had a blast checking it out and even napped on it. I think I will leave it as is, and only bring his crate back down on a need to basis: if I'm going to be out for an extended time.

You could try swapping out for a dog bed now, and see how it goes. Use the crate if/when you need to, for extended absences.

Edit - Davinci will be 16wks tomorrow, but 4 months next week.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

We found that Poppy wasn't at all destructive if we weren't around. It was all for our benefit.

We have a puppycam so we can keep an eye on her. One Friday night we went for an evening at our favourite Indian restaurant and I checked the camera on my mobile (Between the chana puri starter and the Balti). The camera showed an empty bed. We knew the only answer was that one of us had left the door to the living room open. The rest of the meal was rushed and not enjoyed too much as we were anxious to get back to see what havoc she'd caused. We got home to find a very sleepy, comfy dog thoroughly enjoying the sofa. No chewed slippers - nothing.

She's still been not given an 'access all areas' pass but it showed us that we could gain a lot of space and get rid of the crate. (It wasn't a popular place for Poppy anyway).


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

When Bear started to outgrow his crate, we got a wire crate that has a divider in the middle that can be adjusted (and taken out once he is full grown). The reason we didn't section off an area is because he already ate part of our baseboard and he can't be trusted if we are at work.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

By the time Dot was 5 months I was leaving her crate open and she had the run of the utility and kitchen area with a soft bed in the kitchen and her pen crate in the utility room. At night I was still shutting her crate door, but during the day it was open. It was rare she was left for more than 2 hours.
The next stage was to leave the crate door open over night and leave her with access to the utility, kitchen and downstairs hall way with the other dogs. By the time she was 7 months she rarely chose to go in her crate and would sleep either by the bottom stair or in Kiki's bed with her so I put the crate away. I never intended keeping it.
Although she did chew the odd thing when I was out - it was usually toys or shoes that had not been put away... my fault therefore  
She was never destructive over night - nowadays she is an opportunistic bed snuggler- if she can sneak upstairs and find a bedroom door open she'll sleep with whoever, floosey


----------



## RubyToo (Feb 8, 2015)

Ruby is almost 8 months old and for several months now we've just left her crate door open and she chooses when she goes in and out. It's been nice to see her climbing in there of her own choice. During the day, if I'm out, she has the run of the kitchen and utility - not the hallway as she will chew the post! It's been very very rare recently that we have closed the crate door - and only for a five minute timeout. I've recently put another bed close by her crate as my plan is to get rid of the crate completely in a few months. At he moment though she's still preferring the crate!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I only used a crate for house training. Mine have never been destructive and I leave them the run of the house when I go to work. They always sleep when I'm out, their toys and chews untouched. They are very lively when I'm home and get walked twice a day. I couldnt wait to get rid of the crate, it takes up too much room and it's a huge eyesore!


----------

